# Where to buy CO2 around Arlington?



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

Hey, new to the forum, and pretty new to planted aquariums! Just wondering where the best place to buy CO2 is around here, either fills or swaps, that isn't as expensive as AirGas. I've got a 5lb that I might try and swap for a 10lb if its worth the extra money, just fyi. 
Thanks!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Talk to welding stores. In Cleburne, I do a 20# cylinder swap out for less than $15. It will last over a year.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Home Depot and Lowe's are expensive. Only use them if your cylinder is out dated. More than likely you will get an employee who doesn't care and will do the swap.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

Thanks man, after calling around I ended up going to Airgas and exchanging my 5 for a 10, cost $51 but next time I need a fill or a swap ill call some more places. Wish I found a place doing it for $18!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

think a 5 pound is around 14-15 at the fish gallery in Dallas.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

I use two bucks in for worth.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Look for fire protection companies. Many fire extinguishers and fire suppression systems use co2 and those companies usually refill the bottles themselves for their own clients (think in the kitchen of restaurants and data centers, etc).

After googling Arlington I would give Western States Fire Protection a call as they advertise co2 systems. http://www.wsfp.com/


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

I use Kimbrough Fire Extinguisher Company in Mansfield


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

+1 on Kimbrough. Always got a very full fill there.


----------

